# Musicians Rank?



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you heard of ireland group named 'the corrs', they have a very famous single named ' leave me breathless'. I saw their profile and their member sharon corr is said to have been awarded with title 'MBE' !!!?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharon_Corr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_British_Empire






So on what criteria they the corrs were considered for the title, are they really that proficient?

I learnt that even Mozart was decorated with a title of 'Free Mason'???


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

They even guested with Chieftains. The reaction in ITM circles was "doh". Actually, the main reason was probably their charitable work.

The Mozart thing was because he was a member of the masonic order. It's not that uncommon.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Them and 100,000 other people (MBE). You get one if you've made Great Britain look good.

Here's an interesting anecdote about  John Lennon's MBE.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Them and 100,000 other people (MBE). You get one if you've made Great Britain look good.
> 
> Here's an interesting anecdote about John Lennon's MBE.


Reminds me...

*"Her Majesty"

- Lennon & McCartney

*Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
But she doesn't have a lot to say
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
But she changes from day to day

I want to tell her that I love her a lot
But I gotta get a bellyful of wine
Her Majesty's a pretty nice girl
Someday I'm going to make her mine, oh yeah
Someday I'm going to make her mine


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Them and 100,000 other people (MBE). You get one if you've made Great Britain look good.
> 
> Here's an interesting anecdote about  John Lennon's MBE.


You get one even if you are known to be despicably not nice, but have, by your work, generated tons of income, and therefor, revenue, for England. Andrew Lloyd Weber, prime example.

You get one if you have been financially successful, bringing in boodles of revenue and created jobs, all buoying the state coffers. Richard Branson (virgin air and other endeavors, prime example.)

The awards I take most as genuine, are those actors, maybe not wealthy, who have been given the award: they are high cultural ambassadors for England. Olivier, Dame Diana Rigg, etc. The actors so awarded seem to be the group most consistently for true excellence, and not much for any other reason. (Less occasionally, a classical performer or composer will be given the honor, again, on the basis of merit, real excellence.)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Though I have absolutely no influence with Her Majesty... :lol:

I'd like to see the honor reserved for people who do a lot for others with very little.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Many don't take these honours very seriously and some reject them even if offered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Shock horror: perfectly acceptable commercially successful popular group gets political 'award' for being successful.


----------

